# article on upcoming changes to DVC



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.chipandco.com/2011/01/changes-are-coming-to-the-disney-vacation-club/


----------



## blondietink (Jan 25, 2011)

The announced chages won't affect me, even though we are direct from DVC buyers.  We would never use our points other than for DVC stays as we feel the other ways to use them (cruise line, hotel stays, etc.) are not a cost efficient way to use our points.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 27, 2011)

We bought direct so they won't affect us now - perhaps in the future if we had to sell for some reason.

We do like the option to use our points towards DCL.  We have cruised four times - two cabins each cruise and have always used a combination of points and cash.  Might not be the best use of points for many - but I like having the option.


----------



## Serina (Jan 27, 2011)

Wondering what resale buyers think of this change?? (We have one contract resale and one direct.)


----------



## heathpack (Jan 27, 2011)

Serina said:


> Wondering what resale buyers think of this change?? (We have one contract resale and one direct.)



Resale buyer here.

Personally, I think this is very troubling.  Not because it affects me personally but because it undermines the product.  Most people know timeshares are something to be suspicious of.  Then they hear that DVC is different, and that makes them at least listen to the sales pitch.  Then they start to want it and they start to figure out if they can make it work.  Then they buy.  Resale or direct, it's all good for DVC: the more in demand their product is, the higher the resale price, the greater the likelihood that someone will buy direct because it's easier and not that much more expensive.  It is mind-bogglingly short-sighted to me how so many TS companies are in such a panic right now over decreased revenues that they are undermining their own product.  Somehow TS developers seem to be identifying resale sales as the "culprit" rather than the general state of the economy.

But the more DCV changes the rules after the fact (which they are certainly entitled to do), the more shady the product looks.  More people decide not to purchase because timeshares are a "rip off." Facts don't matter as much as perception.  Yes, DVC is in within their rights to make this change.  But it's a very bad idea.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 28, 2011)

Resale purchasers are grandfathered in and anyone who buys before March 20 (I think - or is it 21?).

Time will tell how


----------



## caseyatbt (Feb 6, 2011)

As someone who was looking to purchase DVC resale due to the better pricing, but willing to consider buying direct from DVC, this paragraph in the article sums up my initial thoughts:

*If people agree that having access to greater perks is worthy of a direct purchase from Disney than there will be less demand for re-sales. If I remember my Economics 101 from college, less demand means lower prices for the product. Most people look at resale values when making large purchases such as a home, car, or vacation property; we did. If the time comes when you have to sell for financial reasons, you want to be reasonably sure the value of your investment held up well. Will the resale values of DVC properties slip? We’ll have to wait and see.*

I don't have the funds currently to jump on a purchase before the grandfather date. So we'll re-evaluate when the time comes.


----------

